# What products do you use to clean your TT



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Just wondering what you guys use to clean, polish, wax etc you pride and joy?

What works best? I'm looking to change from the meguiars I've been using


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Fairy liquid and a sponge 8)

(those who have seen my car in the flesh do actually think i purposely put swirl marks in my paint :? )


----------



## GanXteR (May 17, 2011)

I'm building my cleaning collection slowly and probably going to get shot down but I use turtle wax extreme car shampoo, built hamber auto clay and collinite 476 wax and these have bought the paint work to life. Need to get some autoglym super resin polish to complete my kit but I'm fairly happy so far with the results :smile:

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

Daisy and old t-shirt :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

DDB Detailing


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Megs Ultimate Wash & Wax & Turtle Wax Ice Syn Polish.
Hoggy.


----------



## lordlee (Jun 20, 2012)

Bilt Hamber soft clay, Dodo Lime Prime, Scholl S17+, AG EGP, Collinite, FK1000p oh and Red Moose Machine Glaze.

All combine for excellent results on red or dark cars. Use the same but with Vanilla Moose for silver.

Dont get me started as I can go on for hours about this topic!!


----------



## GanXteR (May 17, 2011)

lordlee said:


> Bilt Hamber soft clay, Dodo Lime Prime, Scholl S17+, AG EGP, Collinite, FK1000p oh and Red Moose Machine Glaze.
> 
> All combine for excellent results on red or dark cars. Use the same but with Vanilla Moose for silver.
> 
> Dont get me started as I can go on for hours about this topic!!


I must admit I have just started to appreciate with the right products and abit of elbow grease can do to an unloved TT

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

tonksy26 said:


> Fairy liquid and a sponge 8)


  Oh dear [smiley=bomb.gif]

Autoglym wash for me. I use 3M polish when needed (have all 3 grades with the colour coded pads) on a machine polisher. Current wax is Chemical Guy's Pete's 53, although I've just recently bought the Car Lack Sealant kit but haven't tried it yet, supposed to be very good. http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/sealants/ ... d_358.html Heard lots of good stuff about this from our own Show n Shine section and on DW etc


----------



## st3v3 (Apr 9, 2007)

Im assuming you can get *my* products in most towns now a days, i use Local Imigrants, with this product you get an alround shine that lasts for a good few days, the tyres are a nice deep black,whilst the paintwork is leathered within an inch of its life all for the un-costly sum of £6.00- BARGAIN!!


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks for the replys, I've been using several different polishes over the years but had been using the megs 3 step system, had read about poorboys etc and just wondered how it faired against the other polishes (more expensive)


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

st3v3 said:


> Im assuming you can get *my* products in most towns now a days, i use Local Imigrants, with this product you get an alround shine that lasts for a good few days, the tyres are a nice deep black,whilst the paintwork is leathered within an inch of its life all for the un-costly sum of £6.00- BARGAIN!!


Ha ha like it


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

I'd been using Britemax Clean Max as a shampoo but have recently tried using the Carlack shampoo for the sole reason of being cheaper. Seems good if not as 'slick' as the Britemax. I spray Valet Pro citrus bling all over the car before drying with the ASDA soft drying towels.

Polishing wise I also used to use SRP topped off with Finishkare 1000P (sealent) both done by hand but have recently had the paint brought back to life with an all over machine polish topped off with G techniq C1.5 - viewtopic.php?f=31&t=282713

For all those who use SRP take a look at G techniq P1. I used it by hand on my wife's white Range Rover which has lots of black plastic bits. With SRP you'd leave dreaded immovable polishing stains all over the plastic but P1 being water soluble was very easy to remove with some detailing spray. I then put C1.5 down on top instead of FK1000P which was ridiculously easy. Spray and wipe - job done. Again can be put on plastic bits and trim alike so very versatile.

Oh and BiltHamber clay mentioned above. I've only ever used one clay and it is the BH stuff. I'll be trying a softer one next time as the 'regular' stuff is really hard to work with.


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

Ive found Poorboys products great, very easy to work with and great results at a reasonable price


----------



## lordlee (Jun 20, 2012)

gogs said:


> Thanks for the replys, I've been using several different polishes over the years but had been using the megs 3 step system, had read about poorboys etc and just wondered how it faired against the other polishes (more expensive)


Bear in mind you have polishes and waxes - as an easy guide you could use SRP or Lime Prime then you would need to wax on top so I would recommend Collinite 476s or FK1000p as they are both excellent and very hard wearing. If your car is silver you will be better off with sealants and Ag EGP will add great shine to silver bit you will still need to add wax and perhaps a glaze like Vanilla Moose. What are you tying to achieve? Filling of swirls etc or shine?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, TurtleWax Ice Syn Polish doesn't stain/mark the black trim & is very economical.
Hoggy.


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

GanXteR said:



> Need to get some autoglym super resin polish to complete my kit


I find Auto Glym Ultra Deep Shine is much better than this and lasts longer, i currently have both and quite disappointed with the Super Resin Polish.


----------



## Taylortony (Feb 10, 2012)

I use a jetwash


----------



## lordlee (Jun 20, 2012)

warrenstuart said:


> GanXteR said:
> 
> 
> > Need to get some autoglym super resin polish to complete my kit
> ...


Have you used the new revised SRP? To be fair Dodo Lime Prime is better but SRP is still excellent in its new form.


----------



## SeedyAre (Aug 23, 2011)

May I ask what people are using to clean the engine bays, and exhaust tip?


----------



## Taylortony (Feb 10, 2012)

I cleaned the plastic trim with Mr Sheen furniture polish.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Taylortony said:


> I cleaned the plastic trim with Mr Sheen furniture polish.


I use Pledge  and Johnsons baby bath on the paint work and wheels


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Taylortony said:


> I cleaned the plastic trim with Mr Sheen furniture polish.


Hi, I always used that on my 30 year old XR3 when she was an every day car & the spoiler & trim still looks wonderful, there was always lots of silicone in Mr Sheene spray packs, but aerosols not so good.








Hoggy.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

lordlee said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the replys, I've been using several different polishes over the years but had been using the megs 3 step system, had read about poorboys etc and just wondered how it faired against the other polishes (more expensive)
> ...


Trying to do a bit of everything I guess, the paintwork like many of its age has some swirls, I guess I'm looking to mask these, get a nice deep wet shine as well!


----------



## Taylortony (Feb 10, 2012)

Thread drift... Hoggy they are advertising a Ford RS day at Donno park on the sign, I drive past it everyday if you want the date.

Here u go

http://www.donington-park.co.uk/events/ ... ners-club/


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Taylortony said:


> Thread drift... Hoggy they are advertising a Ford RS day at Donno park on the sign, I drive past it everyday if you want the date.


Hi, Too far its a 500+ mile trip & she's an XR not an RS. :lol: :wink: [smiley=argue.gif]... 2 camps. :? 
Hoggy.


----------



## Taylortony (Feb 10, 2012)

I used to have an XR2 but I reshaped it around a lamp post outside customs and excise, indeed I even suprised the police car as I slid sideways across the road in front of them... There was construction work going on and the road was covered in mud slurry on the corner. If I hadn't fought to keep it on the road it would have simply slid up a side road.. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Bro500 (Apr 15, 2012)

Gogs, I use poorboys, Black hole Glaze and natty wax the finish is amazing, it brings darker colours out like glass.

Nick


----------



## Kanikuman (May 13, 2010)

My personal collection consists of:

- Dodo Juice Sour Power Gloss Enhancing Shampoo
- Valet Pro Bilberry Wheel Cleaner
- Dodo Juice Supernatural Hybrid Paste Wax
- Dodo Juice Red Mist Tropical 
- Dodo Juice Clearly Menthol Glass cleaner/ Auto Finesse Glass Cleaner
- Dodo Juice Supernatural Glass Sealant
- Chemical Guys Wheel Wax
- Zaino Z16 Perfect Tyre Gloss
- Aerospace 303 Protectant
- Autoglym Bumper Care
- Zymol Leather Cleaner
- Alcantara leather cleaner
- Swissvax Interior Brush
- Valet Pro Interior Cleaning Brush
- Toothbrush
- Gilette Razor
- Foam Detailing swabs
- Dodo Juice Wookies Fist Wash Mitt
- Dodo Juice Supernatural Drying Towel
- Megiuars Drying Towel
- Meguiars/Chemical Guys Microfibre cloths


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

markypoo said:


> Ive found Poorboys products great, very easy to work with and great results at a reasonable price


 Same here Mark. Been using them for about a year or two now. Great results easy to use and a great smell if parked in the garage! Lol :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

SeedyAre said:


> May I ask what people are using to clean the engine bays, and exhaust tip?


Autosol on the exhaust and Autoglum rubber care on the engine plastics


----------



## thesonya (Jul 4, 2012)

old t-shirt


----------



## 1sttt (Nov 6, 2011)

I use ph neutral snow foam then hit it with autoglym shampoo then autoglym hd cleaner then hd wax. I use bilberry wheel cleaner for the alloys autoglym tire dressing and I finish off with ice for all the black plastic and rubber, for the interior I use armour all and also use it for the engine bay as well.
I get most of my stuff from these guys.
http://www.juicydetailing.co.uk/


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

lordlee said:


> warrenstuart said:
> 
> 
> > GanXteR said:
> ...


I didn't know there was a revised one  
Maybe give that a try then but need to use up some of the products i already have first otherwise my car cleaning shelf in the garage will start to look as cluttered as my wife's shoe collection in the wardrobe :lol:


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

Hi,

Sonax Glossy shampoo
Grojet 2000 sealant
1z Hart Glanz wax
Einszett Lackfinish Spray Wax quick detailer
Meguiars Endurance Tire Gel
Einszett Wheel Cleaner USA
Einszett Cockpit Premium

....


----------



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)

Megs gold class wash,poorboys blackhole glaze,then harly wax on top.Works for me


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Another vote for Autosol on the exhaust tips. Although not been done for awhile; no point with my trip to TSR looming. :twisted:

And now the hosepipe ban is off I must look into a decent/cheap pressure washer and one of those snow foam lance things.


----------



## 1sttt (Nov 6, 2011)

I've got a nilfisk mondo really good mate on that expensive . I've had all sorts and this is the best one I've had . Foam lance is a must so much easier to clean with . I have a Gilmore non pressure foam gun if any one is interested in it .


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Kanikuman said:


> My personal collection consists of:
> 
> - Dodo Juice Sour Power Gloss Enhancing Shampoo
> - Valet Pro Bilberry Wheel Cleaner
> ...


That's quite a list!


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

Dodo juice shampoo
Ulber drying towell
Autoglym just about everything else
autosol for exhaust


----------



## Taylortony (Feb 10, 2012)

If your using autosol metal polish to clean your exhausts, a little tip, you know when you spend hours polishing it off and your cloths get black, put some flour in your cloth and wipe it over the exhaust, the flour will absorb all the excess and reduce the cleaning needed to finish it off. It doesn't matter whether you use self raising or plain flour


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

I usually use the three Lithuanians round the corner from my house.


----------



## Taylortony (Feb 10, 2012)

I hope you remove their shoes and any sharp objects before polishing your car with them.


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

Taylortony said:


> If your using autosol metal polish to clean your exhausts, a little tip, you know when you spend hours polishing it off and your cloths get black, put some flour in your cloth and wipe it over the exhaust, the flour will absorb all the excess and reduce the cleaning needed to finish it off. It doesn't matter whether you use self raising or plain flour


nice one!


----------



## Derektt04 (Sep 12, 2011)

i have been using liquid gold on my black pearl tt very pleased with results quick buff over when dry , job done


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Hoggy said:


> Taylortony said:
> 
> 
> > I cleaned the plastic trim with Mr Sheen furniture polish.
> ...


That's a cracking example Hoggy


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies chaps, I think I'll give the poorboys gear a go, now I gave a question over glaze and wax, what is the difference and when would I require a sealant? Sorry if this is a dumb question, I usually just wash, polish and wax with the megs step1,2,3 stuff follows by the wax


----------



## wolff1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Anyone used Audi's original cock pit spray or milk or I don't know what it is and what are the impressions?


----------



## Bro500 (Apr 15, 2012)

Gogs,

Wash, I use a 30ltr bucket so any crap on the sponge sinks to the bottom so you don't get swirls
I use a very soft compound polish, nothing to harsh, poorboys do a swirl remover
poorboys black hole glaze, gives a solid paint finish.
Poorboys natty wax, seals the deep colour in lasts around a month.

I was looking into this a while ago, check out eBay I bought all my stuff from there, it's a bit cheaper and they usually give free wax pads and micro fibre cloths etc...

Nick


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Virosol for wheels
EZ Detail brush
Johnsons Baby Bath
Megs Ultimate wash mitt
Sonus DerWunder drying towels/Megs microfibre cloths
Can't remember which clay :roll:
Wolfgang Clay lube
Poorboys swirl remover
Megs G220 da polisher
Lake country pads (don't like these much but they came with the second hand 220)
Swissol cleaner fluid (yes, Swissol not Swisswax as I got it years ago!)
Swissol Best of Show wax (see brackets above!)
Turtlwax tyre gel
Poorboys wheel sealant
Dodo Juice buffing cloth (probably has a funky name but I can't remember it :wink: )
Autosol for the exhaust
AutoSmart dash smart for the grills
Autoglym glass polish and fast glass
Liquid Leather cleaner and conditioner


----------



## Kanikuman (May 13, 2010)

gogs said:


> Kanikuman said:
> 
> 
> > My personal collection consists of:
> ...


I've just ordered a few new products to try!


----------

